
The key to glorifying a questionable diet? Be a tech bro and call it biohacking - turtlegrids
https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/style/the-key-to-glorifying-a-questionable-diet-be-a-tech-bro-and-call-it-biohacking/2019/04/11/12368e2c-5ba2-11e9-842d-7d3ed7eb3957_story.html
======
arkades
There have been a number of studies in the past 5 years or so enumerating the
benefits of intermittent fasting, and providing quantitative guidance on how
to do so effectively and with net physiological benefit.

Equating that to anorexia, a psychological disorder whose eating habits are
driven in large part through an inaccurate perception of one's own body mass
rather than any quantifiable parameter for food intake or target weight, with
a relatively high mortality rate... it's comparing apples to mud pies.

It's a comparison that can only be made if you, like the author Monica Hesse
(whose background is ... in writing columns that inflame people), look at
these two things at only the most superficial level of "dieting." Congrats
WaPo, BuzzFeed isn't alone - you, too, can publish absolute pap!

